# Anyone got a knitting pattern for a tortoise?



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi
My LO has a fascination with my friends tortoise and keeps asking for one, so thought i could knit her one instead but am struggling to find a decent pattern for one, willing to pay postage,
Julia


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Join www.ravelry.com and there are thousands of Patterns there many free also google Alan dart as he designs fabulous toys


----------

